# Hurray!!! It's about time!!!



## cowseatmaize (Feb 14, 2015)

Finally, gonna get some accumulating snow and decent cold in the north east. It's been almost 4 days.[]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Feb 15, 2015)

It hit 60 here yesterday in northern Nevada. I don't think we've had any snow since Christmas eve. We've had rain, but no snow. It's going to be one dry summer. []  ~Mike


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 15, 2015)

That's a funny one Cows. MI is about the same. Sub zero deep snow high winds...............perfect!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 15, 2015)

Some highways North of my town shut-down due to weather. Yesterday over here was white-out whenever you drove in open ares, near-white-out all other places. A nice toasty 8 degrees not including wind-chill was how my morning went. On the way home, I looked at the highway, and my mom asked, "How's travel on the highway?" 
I answered, "What highway?" []


----------



## cryptic (Feb 15, 2015)

-50F tonight with the wind!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 16, 2015)

I think I know a LITTLE what the upper Midwest, Canada, Buffalo NY and others feel now. This is a first for me in 50 years in NE. I had a similar taste up in Maine but a normal winter was 10-12 feet in a season. So far where I'm at in Mass is over 9 feet.... since Jan 27 so about 3 weeks I guess. I think we had a few days about 20° but it might have snowing to hard to enjoy it at the time.It was a nice mild fall and early winter though. [] I think we used up the January thaw, remember those?Right now is -8° with a wind and gusts. I couldn't guess how fast the wind is.I'm not complaining, it's just a very strange one, you know, considering all the global warming and stuff.Ahh, one of Newtons laws! I get it now. Equal and opposite reaction


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 16, 2015)

Global Warming was created by large companies wanting to protect their interests in fossil fuels.
Global Climate Change is the accurate term as many places will be getting colder well before they get warmer. 
Deserts will flood and places of heavy rains will go dry, too.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 20, 2021)

Thought this thread has been idle long enough.  Hard to believe that GLOBAL WARMING (Climate Change whatever) would cause the snow here today (April 20).  Robby Raccoon called it (quote below).  Get ready the next pandemic panic is on the way when the COVID news finally burns out.  






Robby Raccoon said:


> Global Warming ... many places will be getting colder well before they get warmer.


----------

